# Natural insect deterent?



## RTinFL (Mar 19, 2013)

Between the gnats, noseeums, mosquitoes, and flies, my poor Pry's face and gentiles are under attack. His fur protects most of his body, but those more exposed areas... not so much. 

I am looking for something natural that won't be harmful to him and won't bother our chickens and goats. 

I was thinking maybe a neem oil/citrus oil mixture.

Any advice?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lavender essential oil. Put a drop with about a cup of water into a spray bottle. Shake well.

You can also probably grow it in the areas he likes to sleep in. Neem oil is also good, but it stinks to high heavens.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Feed him garlic daily.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I believe I heard somewhere that garlic was toxic to dogs. Is this not true?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I was going to suggest garlic as well as the lavender oil. As far as it being toxic to pets, I was surprised to hear that. After looking at the sources I'm not surprised.:hrm:

You may want to do your own research and consider what people have known for thousands of years....

http://petremedycharts.blogspot.com/2010/04/is-it-safe-to-give-garlic-to-dogs.html



For centuries, garlic has been a primary remedy relied upon in a majority of cases. For as long as people have been using garlic, they have also been feeding it to their animal companions. Empirically, its medicinal properties have been strongly proven, along with its safety of use.

In the United States for the last 50 years, garlic has remained in the forefront of holistic medicine. Every text written by the founding fathers of holistic veterinary medicine recommended it, and revere its incredible anti-parasitic and anti-bacterial properties. Research shows, garlic has also benefited animals with cancer, diabetes, liver, heart and kidney disease, skin/staph infections, ear infections and a myriad of other conditions. It has grown to be a staple in preventative protocols for pets. For years it has been safely used by thousands of companion animal owners with no reports of negative side-effects - up until now. All of a sudden; garlic is an offending "suspect," without being proven the offender. The majority of people are allowing mass hysteria to determine a holistic care program for their dog or cat.

There are over 51,000 sites on the web devoted to warnings about the "toxicity" of garlic, even though there is little scientific data to back the claim other than the fact that thiosulphate is found in garlic. Yet, there are also upward of 4000,000 internet sites, many of which are reputable holistic veterinarians who have widely used garlic in their practice for many years! In regard to this miracle herb and its hundreds of years of "proven use" I would recommend trusting history over mass hysteria and half truths any day.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never had a dog die from garlic.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have had garlic knockys and they are great.


----------

